# Mama hen abandoned eggs



## Kinii

I have a broody hen that I was letting sit on some eggs. Some of her eggs were further along than others when I found her broody. 

She had two chicks earlier and was doing fine but when I got back from town I found her off the nest with the hatched babies under her, I'm assuming they flopped out of the nest (only a few inches off the ground) and she prioritized them. 

The unhatched eggs were slightly cold to the touch. I had little hope but I candled them and saw movement, these eggs don't look more than fourteen days along. I tossed them in my incubator immediately, which was already up and running. 

Is it possible for these eggs to make it or should I even try? I'm not even sure how long mama was off the nest for.


----------



## eggbert420

Yes , they have a good chance of making it.


----------



## Pyxis

Yep, there's a pretty decent chance that they're going to do well. With them cooling off for an unknown amount of time, they may hatch a little late, but chances are high they will still hatch fine.


----------



## Kinii

That's really such a relief. I got the incubator up and running just in case she gave up on the unhatched eggs but it's just my luck she hops off them while I'm in town.


----------



## mustangrooster

Yep, they should be ok. Once my incubators power was off for 3 hours (That's me letting the eggs cool for a couple of minutes then forgetting to turn it back on ) they hatched, a little late but they still hatched.

Good luck!


----------



## Kinii

Checked on the incubator a second ago and the little ones are still moving. Feeling much better now. Just gotta wait for them to do their thing now.


----------

